# كلمه لكل قلب تعبان



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 يوليو 2009)

سألت كتير نفسي ســــيبنى ليه يا يسـوع


وأزاى تسمح ليأسى يســـكن بين الضـلوع


وأزاى أكون أنا ليك وقــلبي أنا مـوجوع


تجارب العالم كويتني بنــارها يا يـــسوع


مشتاق أشوف أنا أيدك تــرشدني للـرجوع


يا بويا أنا مسـتني بصرخة قلـبي المــوجوع


ودمـوعي بقيت علامة لضـعفي يا يـــسوع


أمسح لي دمع عيوني وأروينـى من الـينبوع


من غيرك انا تايه في طريق من غير رجــوع


يارب ليه نسيني دا انا ابنك وقلبي موجــوع


وظنيت بأني وحــدي وفضلت أنادى ربـى


وفاجأه جاني صوت وقالي مالك خايف يابنـى


وبكيت بحرقه قلـبـي هو أنت فكرني ياربى


رد عليا وقــالي ده ضعـف أيـمان يا أبنى


انا واقف هنا جانبك من قبل ما تنــده يابنى


خوفك عدم إيمان وتعبك ملوش مكـان


دا أنت في قلبي مهما طـال الزمــان


دا انا سمحت لك بالتجربه وطلعت غلبان


تبكى وتقول انا سيبتك بقى دا اسمه كلام يا انسان


اسيب ابنى يدور فى طواحين المكان


دا انا سميتك ابنى ودعيتك ليا يا انسان


وكرمتك واديتك نعمه تقوى الابدان


خليك فاكر ياابنى لو دورت فى اى مكان


ما تلاقى قلب يضمك غير قلب ابوك الحنان


ولوهاجت الدنيا حوليك انا واقف جانبك يا انسان


حياتك ليها عندى خطه اتقبلها بحب وامان


دا انا مت بدالك انت واتحملت كل الاهوان


واخره تقول انا سيبتك عيب عليك يا انسان



من ابوك حبيبك.... كلمه لكل قلب تعبان
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يوليو 2009)

> يا بويا أنا مسـتني بصرخة قلـبي المــوجوع
> 
> 
> ودمـوعي بقيت علامة لضـعفي يا يـــسوع
> ...


*رووووووعة يا كركر 

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك

موضوع معزي جدا

مرسي يا قمر​*


----------



## monmooon (21 يوليو 2009)

*حللللللووووووووووة جداً 
ربنا يباركك ياكيريا​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى راجعه حبيبتى ربنا يفرح قلبك علطول​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى منمون حبيبتى للمرور​ربنا يفرحك


----------



## Rosetta (21 يوليو 2009)

*رااااااااااااااائع يا كيريا 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## maramero (21 يوليو 2009)

*حلوة اوي

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 يوليو 2009)

دا انا مت بدالك انت واتحملت كل الاهوان


واخره تقول انا سيبتك عيب عليك يا انسان



من ابوك حبيبك.... كلمه لكل قلب تعبان

امين

شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة​


----------



## Semsema_cs (21 يوليو 2009)

*الرب يباركك يا اختى كيريا

يسوع قالى انا حارسك مالك خايف من ايه
 حملك واخذه عنك مالك تعبــــــان من ايه

احنا من دون الرب يسوع لا شىء*


----------



## pop201 (21 يوليو 2009)

*الرب يباركك ويحفظك كيريا احساسك فوق الرائع و صدق كلماتك جميل الرب يفرح قلبك وموهبتك الجميله دي وتستخدميها لمجد اسمه *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2009)

جميل جدا يا كيريا 

ميررررسى ليكى


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ponponayah (22 يوليو 2009)

*رااااااااائع يا قمرى
حلو اووووووووى
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2009)

جميل جداااا 

شكراااااا على الصلاة  الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

